# Webseite personalisiert anzeigen lassen



## swas (18. November 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hatte eine Idee dich versuchen wollte umzusetzen. Jedoch hänge ich gerade und weiß auch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich meine Frage im richtigen Forum stelle.
Was ich erreichen möchte ist, eine Seite nach meinen Wünschen anzuzeigen. Um vorab irgendwelche Einwände von wegen "Contentklau" zu vermeiden: Nein hier geht es nicht um Contentklau. Es gibt genügend andere Anwendungen für so etwas z.B. Plugins für den Browser die den Inhalt von Seiten gesondert anzeigen. Spontan fällt mir dazu Readability ein das Plugin zeigt die Webseite ja zum besseren lesen an.

Meine erste Idee war es die Seite mithilfe von PHP einzulesen, zu parsen und dann in meinem gewünschten Format auszugeben. PHP wollte ich nutzen, da ich mehrere Anfragen an die Webseite schicken wollte und diese dann speziell zu verarbeiten. Zum einlesen der Webseite habe ich mir den PHP Simple HTML DOM Parser ausgesucht. Erhofft habe ich mir etwas in der Form von http://www.startpage.com. Da werden ja die Ergebnisse von google auch etwas anders angezeigt. 
Als nächstes wollte ich Testhalber einfach die Suchergebnisse von google anzeigen lassen. Aber irgendwie war das wohl zu Blauäugig...  andere Webseiten werden auch nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich eine lokale Seite von meinem Rechner so anzeigen lassen möchte funktioniert es. Leider weiß ich nicht was jetzt das Problem ist und wirklich was gefunden habe ich dazu nicht.

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig ins Grübeln geraten... Ist das eigentlich der richtige Weg? Vorgestellt habe ich mir so etwas wie bei startpage.com... aber irgendwie habe ich da so meine Probleme..

Da es ja bekanntlich hilft über Probleme zu sprechen, hoffe ich dass mir jemand einen Denkanstoß geben kann.

Gruß,
swas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2013)

Hi,
gerne diskutieren wir dein Problem. Aber irgendwie kann ich von deinem text ausgehend nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was du eigentlich erreichen willst bzw. was dein eigentliches Problem ist?
Wäre ganz gut wenn du die etwas spezifizierter darlegen könntest?

Grüße


----------



## sheel (18. November 2013)

Hi

ist das so zu verstehen, dass du eine bestimmte Seite anders ausgeben willst,
oder beliebige Seiten (zB. mit einem Rahmen mit eigenem Zeug)?

a: Nach meinem Verständis würdest du tatsächlich die Genehmigung vom Seiteninhaber brauchen.

b: Lang nicht so einfach, wie du denkst.
Get, Post, Cookies, Useragent, Redirects, Verschlüsselung,
und ca. 1000 andere Sachen rund um HTTP&Co.
Einfach "gib mir den Inhalt der Url" geht nicht,
vor allem da dieser Inhalt von einem selbst auch abhängt.
Man müsste einiges, was ein Browser im Inneren (außer grafischer Anzeige) kann
selbst nachbilden. Und natürlich für verschiedene Domainaufrufe eines Users getrennt.

(Wenns nur ein Rahmen sein soll evt. iframe, aber bei mehr Änderungen bez. Dom etc. ...)


----------



## swas (18. November 2013)

Hi,

ich bin meistens ein wenig verstreut und hab eigentlich immer die Sorge, dass die Leute meine Frage nicht richtig verstehen.  Bitte um Nachsicht! :-(



> _Sheel schrieb:_
> *ist das so zu verstehen, dass du eine bestimmte Seite anders ausgeben willst,
> oder beliebige Seiten (zB. mit einem Rahmen mit eigenem Zeug)?*



Prinzipiell ja. Ich möchte im Endeffekt von einer oder auch von mehreren Seiten mir sozusagen eine "Übersicht" zusammenbauen. Ich stelle mir da so etwas vor wie z.B. beim Firefox oder Chrome. Wenn man da ein neues "leeres"-Tab öffnet, bekommt man eine Übersicht der am häufigsten besuchten Seiten. Soweit ich weiß, sind das dort kleine Screenshots der Webseiten.

Als ich auf startpage.com getroffen bin, dachte ich ganz naiv, dass die das wohl so machen werden. Seite mittels PHP aufrufen und dann das Layout anpassen. Als ich das probiert hatte kam natürlich nichts. Da hatte ich auch daran gedacht, dass das wohl ein Problem mit den Cookies etc. sein wird. Aber irgendwie muss das ja möglich sein startpage dürfte das ja nicht großartig anders machen.



> _Sheel schrieb:_
> *a: Nach meinem Verständis würdest du tatsächlich die Genehmigung vom Seiteninhaber brauchen.*


Hier wird glaube ich kein so großes Problem entstehen. Da ich das ja ausschließlich privat nutzen möchte. Außerdem wird der Inhalt der Seite ja nicht verändert. Ansonsten müsste ja diese Readability Extension evtl. auch Genehmigungen einholen und das ist denk ich nicht Praktikabel.

Vllt. habe ich mich auch zu sehr auf die PHP Idee versteift. Wollte das hier u.a. dafür nutzen, meine Kenntnisse in PHP, JavaScript usw. ein wenig zu verbessern.

Hoffe es ist jetzt ein wenig klarer was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## sheel (18. November 2013)

@Readability-Extension: Macht die nicht die Schrift größer etc. für beliebige Seiten,
ohne großartige Umstrukturierung/Inhaltsänderung der Seite vorzunehmen?
Das mit der Genehmigung war nur für den Fall gemeint,
dass du eine spezielle Seite nach Belieben umgestaltest, aber den Content voll übernimmst.

Wenns allgemein für beliebige Seiten ist sind den Änderungsmöglichkeiten ja schon Grenzen
gesetzt, weil verschiedene Seiten sehr unterschiedlich aufgebaut sein können.


Was du jetzt aber konkret vorhast hab ich nicht verstanden (vorher dachte ich, es zu wissen...)
Eine Kombination aus kleinen Seiten, aber nicht als Bild sondern funktional?
->iframe


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2013)

Hi,
Readability-Extension: speichert Inhalte zum später lesen und bereinigt diese von unnötigem Inhalt. Man kann dann diese Inhalte auch auf verschiedene Endgeräte schicken.

Grüße


----------



## swas (19. November 2013)

Mh.. sch.. gefährliches Halbwissen. Hatte diese Extension kurz an gelesen und es so verstanden, dass die auch einen "Readmode" anbietet. In diesem Modus wird die Seite dann anders angezeigt. Ein anderes Beispiel wäre der BeeLine Reader. Der verändert auf jeden Fall die Seite zum besseren lesen. 
Aber das soll ja nicht das Thema sein.

@sheel: Ich denke schon, dass du mich vorher richtig verstanden hast. An die iframes hab ich auch schon gedacht. Die würde ich dann benutzen um diese Kästchen (wie bei Firefox/Chrome) hinzubekommen. Nur mein Problem ist ja im Moment: Wie bekomme ich den Inhalt einer dirtten Seite in das iframe.

Ich versuch mal ein Beispiel zu machen:
Da ich ja ein kleiner Programmierer bin und die oftmals von Natur aus faul sind, mache ich mir Dinge oftmals etwas einfacher. Sagen wir jetzt einfachheitshalber  mich interessieren die Foren PHP und HTML&XHTML von tutorials.de. 

Wenn ich in beiden Foren schauen möchte welche neuen Threads es gibt, muss ich die folgenden Schritte machen:

Hauptforum auswählen
HTML Froum aussuchen
zurück zum Hauptforum
PHP Forum aussuchen
...

Theoretisch lässt sich die Liste beliebig weiterführen. Alternative für diese Schritte wäre, dass ich mir Bookmarks mache und dann durch diese Bookmarks klicke. Da ich aber ein fauler Hund bin, möchte ich das noch einfacher machen. Ich möchte diese Bookmarks in zwei iframes anzeigen lassen und dann quasi alles auf einen Blick haben. 

Während ich das so schreibe, kommt mir direkt als Idee, dies als eine Extension für den Browser zu lösen. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das möglich ist aber wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen würde.

Da ich aber täglich an verschiedenen Computern bin, die auch verschiedenen Browser besitzen, müsste ich ja jetzt für jeden Browser eine Extension schreiben. Aus diesem Grund will ich das auf meinem Server laufen lassen. Dann müsste ich nur noch eine Seite aufrufen und die würde mir dann meine "Bookmarks" anzeigen lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt ein wenig klarer geworden ist. 
Woran ich jetzt scheitere ist diese einzelnen Seiten, mithilfe meines Webservers zu holen. Sobald ich den HTML Code habe dürfte ich kein Problem haben das in einem iframe anzuzeigen. Das traue ich mir gerade noch so zu 
Aber evtl. ist das auch ein total Falscher Ansatz.. Ich weiß es nicht..


----------



## sheel (19. November 2013)

Und was spricht dagegen, dem iframe einfach die Url zu geben (als src)?
Änderungen sind dann zwar nicht möglich, aber scheinbar auch nicht nötig.


----------



## swas (19. November 2013)

Ja... eigentlich gar nichts... außer meine eigene Dummheit 
Mal wieder viel zu kompliziert gedacht.. Ich wollte irgendwie über den Server die URL herausbekommen und diese dann dort einfügen... das passiert wenn man sich auf eine Idee versteift.
Gut das wir darüber geredet haben 
Danke!


----------



## sheel (19. November 2013)

Was dem Server noch zu tun bleibt ist die Verwaltung der Urls,
damit man nicht jedes mal händisch eine Datei ändern muss.

Was auch hilfreich sein könnte:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/166160/how-can-i-scale-the-content-of-an-iframe
und ein kleines JS zum Vergrößern des angeklickten iframe usw...
dan kann man einiges machen.

Browsererweiterung ist natürlich auch möglich, aber eben browserabhängig.


----------

